

Fermi Estimates - aaronsnoswell
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_problem

======
quarterwave
I would humbly add Victor Weisskopf to the list, in particular his article "Of
Atoms, Mountains, and Stars: A Study in Qualitative Physics."

